# Bonding Bushing LFNC to PVC JB



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2019)

Always make sure that you bond the LFNC to PVC connection with a bonding bushing.  Chris Kennedy is the safest electrician I know.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2019)

BTW, I did write them up under NEC 110.3 for not having the insulation plug (laying in the bottom) in the P-Tap holes.


----------



## steveray (Aug 19, 2019)

Static......


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 19, 2019)

Stop dragging my name into your PBC redneck installs


----------



## jar546 (Aug 19, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Stop dragging my name into your PBC redneck installs


What?  I complimented you.  Separate sentence.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 19, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Stop dragging my name into your PBC redneck installs


What?  I complimented you.  Separate sentence.


----------

